# Sunnto Vs G-shock (swimming, Biking And Climbing)



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi all

haven't been here for a while, kinda missed this forum..

ok, my Black Monster is little too heavy for swimming, climbing and biking, so i need something light, durable, and ...cheap 

i was thinking on Suunto vector, it looks great, i like all of its functions (great for climbing), but i dont like its low water resistance and his huge size. I plan to swim in ti, alot, on jacuzzi or cold river.

the next thing i was thinking is Gshock GW5600J model. Its very small, bulletproof, i think i can crack walnuts with him and still not get a scratch . But, its very limited watch, only timekeeping, some alarms and stopwatch.

So i really like the Vector, but im worried about its roughness to water, falls, scratches....

what do you think?


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Have you thought about the Casio Protrek PRG80? I've got one in titanium - it's big, but light and has 100m WR. I got mine second hand, but so far it's been bulletproof. It seems to have similar functions to the Suunto and is solar powered - that's what I use for biking, walking, hiking, falling out of trees, swimming etc.


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

tell you the truth...all the protreks that ive seen are ugly...not to mention HUGE!


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I read somewhere that the Vector has a deliberate poor WR to avoid competing with other Suunto models and is perfectly fit for water.


----------

